# Morningside Funeral Parlor -with Pepper's Ghost! 2012



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)

Back again on the forum after a bit of an absence. Got the display up and some photos taken... This year I abandoned my numerous crank ghosts because they've just become too much of a pain to set up, lol. Instead I decided to try my first Pepper's Ghost... First, some photos:


----------



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)

Here's a clip from my first ever Pepper's Ghost. I put together the ghost film reel using After Effects; talking various things I'd found around the net and mixing them together. Since I'm a Haunted Mansion fan (who isn't?!) I themed it towards that great ride. I used a 4x8 sheet of Plexi, then projected the image onto a hanging sheet. I've got the projector hooked up to my iPad, and a speaker wire running out to the front porch where a boombox awaits. The audio for the YouTube clip is the same that you hear out front.

Sorry for the bad video quality, but at least it's not too dark. lol.


----------



## Haint (Sep 28, 2010)

What a venue for this haunt! I bet there are rumors of hauntings all year round with the lovely old home. I'm not only a Halloween lover, old houses too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Get down and boogie, skellies

I love the vintage look of your photos.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the age look to the pictures.


----------



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)

Tnx gents. The photos always add a very different atmosphere than the actual haunt, heh. I'll take some night shots and post...


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG, what an awesome home to decorate! Love the scarecrow and other props. great job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wowee, I wish that was my house to haunt. 
The photos are really good. Especially, the last one.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very neat home to haunt - love the finish on the photos.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I've always wanted to do a Pepper's Ghost. Excellent.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Fabulous!!! I probably speak for most of us when I say that I'm drooling over your house! Really lovely setup and I agree, that your finish on the photos is fantastic.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

OMG thats freaker awsome


----------

